# Applying for the Union Thurs wish me luck



## nhsgilpen2007 (Aug 16, 2008)

K i know you guys here this queston a lot from people but.......

Hey everyone thanks for the good luck wishes on my introduction. But i just want to let you guys know that Thurs i am applying for the Union. Today actually i saw where they where taking applications but i was going to apply for it anyways. Heres my track record I took Algebra 1 as a freshman in HS passed it with a B and took all the way up to Trig my Junior year and passed it with a C. I already have my apprentice card through the State Firemarshals office. And i start a job tommorow night helping a guy rewire the Walmart up here. Whats my chances of getting in lol? Thanks Jesse Gilpen


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Just dont mention Walmart


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> Just dont mention Walmart


 Yeppers!!  Good luck with your venture. What local are you applying for?


----------



## Big R (Jan 10, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> Just dont mention Walmart


Unless you are also sabotaging the wiring


----------



## Dtothej (Jun 25, 2008)

Never know until you try.

I would apply as soon as possible though. I don't know how it works in your neck of the woods but the application process here in Seattle takes a long time. I applied in June and passed my aptitude test with an 8 at the end of July. Now I was told i'll get an interview at the end of September. the whole process is taking a tad longer than I thought it would.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Took me 9 months to get in and I think I had a lucky break.


----------

